# 2.6.11-skunk1

## rmh3093

sorry I know I said I would try and put software suspend in but its fobar, even 1.0.8 which is for 2.6.11 dosent work right.

```

linux-2.6.11

+mm-updates-for-2.6.11.patch                    | -mm

+nicksched-v40-for-2.6.11.patch                 | -no

+orinoco-0.15rc2-for-2.6.11.patch

+pcmcia-updates-for-2.6.11.patch                | -mm

+pm_message_t-fixes-for-2.6.11.patch            | -mm

+reiser4-for-2.6.11.patch                       | -mm

+mapped_watermark3.diff                         | -ck

+chmp-r5-FULL.patch

+acpi-dsdt-initrd-patch-v0.7d-2.6.9.patch

+supermount-ng208-2611.diff                     | -ck

+1g_lowmem1_i386.diff                           | -ck

+cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch                     | -ck

+nvidia_6111-6629_compat2.diff                  | -ck

+vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6-2.6.11-rc1.patch

+genetic-lib-2.6.10-gl4.patch

+genetic-io-sched-2.6.10-gl4.patch

+genetic-as-sched-2.6.10-gl4.patch

+inotify-0.19-rml-2.6.11-rc3-mm2-2.patch

+cpad-2.6_v1.1.patch

+config-hz.patch

+config-nr-tty.patch

+cflags.patch

```

Diff: 2.6.11-skunk1

----------

## DragonK

No luck for me with this patch... The computer froze up after about 15-30 min, while emerging the world  :Sad: 

----------

## rmh3093

really? there isnt anything that outrageous in here, what did you set for the timeslice in nicksched, my computer runs great at 32 and it didnt crash when I tried 16 either, if you are on 32 maybe you should try 64, if thats it can change the default to 64 instead of 32

...or since you were doing an emerge your computer was prob under heavy disk IO, I chould the the IO scheduler, are u using genetic?

...or maybe is just a 2.6.11 for your hardware combo

----------

## DragonK

I used 32 and, yes, I used genetic too. I'll tweak the settings around a bit and try again...

----------

## rmh3093

 *DragonK wrote:*   

> I used 32 and, yes, I used genetic too. I'll tweak the settings around a bit and try again...

 

thanks let me know how that goes

----------

## WladyX

 *DragonK wrote:*   

> No luck for me with this patch... The computer froze up after about 15-30 min, while emerging the world 

 

Same here, happend twice, i use reiser4 on /. Back to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6 with reiser4 patch for now.

----------

